# concrete vs grass?



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

is it better to walk or run with your pit.. and better to be on concrete or grass when doing it?

ive looked it up online and got alot of different results so im just wondering what you guys think sence you havent steered me wrong so far


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

i def would say grass is better to run on. its softer and isn't gonna hurt ther little pads.. i walk evil on the road but if hes running hes in the field.


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

well ive also hear thing about advantages and disadvantages of concrete vs grass do you have any insite on that?


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Grass or dirt is better for the joints and such. However, uneven surfaces(where there may be holes/dips in the grass) are harder to see, so if you step in those, you can also injure yourself and the dog. Some people like concrete, becuase it is easier to find(more of it), and keeps the dog's nails short. Either way, start slow and build up, and there should not be a problem.


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

i take the little man out in the yard and run with him in the drive way alot i just dont wanna take him ''out'' yet till hes done with his shots..

but what brought this on is a guy that lives near by has a few pits and walks em every day and asked me to join him when felonys able to go but he started talking about how its better for them to be walked on concrete and i didnt know why,,

maybe for muscle growth cause his dogs are ripped but i dont see how so now im confused i just dont wanna be taking him for walks on trails and such soon when walking on the concrete is better for him


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Generally, the softer the surface, the easier it is on joints. Our dogs get walked a lot on grass and concrete but if we're running it's usually on grass because it's easier on all our joints. 

Sand is good too because it's easy on joints and more of a workout for everyone. Every now and then we finish up our run with some sprints on sand depending where we are.

If your dog is still a baby I wouldn't run him until he's over a year old.


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

i wouldnt say i ''run'' him.. we have never left the yard or driveway i just play with him and let him run around that way but never long distance or long periods of time

i can tell when hes getting tired and he come in and he crash's for hours haha

maybe when we go to my parents next time hell be able to play on the beach in the sand:woof:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah the only problem with sand is that it gets *everywhere*. I'm constantly vacuuming out the car!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

In grass(in my area) you have to be careful of glass and such hidden in it.
But same goes for concrete.

Bruno(who is KILLING ME WITH HIS GAS WHILE I WRITE THIS(X.x)
tends to prefer running on the grass.


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

haha oh i know the feeling, last time i was there my sisters dog and my family got it all in the car.. took me multi times to get it all out and vaccuming a denali 3 times in a week is not fun 

itll be worth it though i want him to be able to play in the water and sand


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> In grass(in my area) you have to be careful of glass and such hidden in it.
> But same goes for concrete.
> 
> Bruno(who is KILLING ME WITH HIS GAS WHILE I WRITE THIS(X.x)
> tends to prefer running on the grass.


:rofl: haha omg felony is sleeping on the couch next to me farting it up also i know your pain


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My roommate gave him beans...I gave him cheese,not a good mix.
NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Beastley runs and plays in backyard which is sand. I walk him on concrete to wear his nails down. Thank God he hasn't had a gas issue since we got him but boy does he snore like a freight train.


----------

